# HELP please with my baby chicks



## pprkepr (Jan 17, 2013)

I have a problem not sure whats wrong. Looking for some advice. This is our second year of buying chicks from Cackle Hatchery. ALl went well last year. We ordered chicks this year. They will be three weeks old on Wed. All seemed to be going well until this past Friday. We noticed some of them walking "funny". They would just lay around on their sides and just stay there .They wouldnt even get up when we opened the brooder lid to feed them.First it was just a couple of odd and end chicks we got now my little New Hampshire Reds. We got supplement for their water yesterday and added it. Right now we are crossing fingers that the others dont start doing the same things. None have died yet, but they look like they will. Please help, we really appreciate it....


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

What are you feeding them? Have you given them anything extra? Can you take a pic?


----------



## pprkepr (Jan 17, 2013)

feeding them starter and thats it. i can take a pic in a bit.


----------



## pprkepr (Jan 17, 2013)

I think we may have figured it out.there was SAP from the wood the pen is built out of,running inside the pen.they may have come into contact with it since it is right next to the waterer.not sure, but process of elimination...


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Good observation! I would have never thought of that . It could be.


----------

